# Camel Farm. July 2014



## cunningplan (Jul 27, 2014)

As mockingbird would tell you, my satnav is so old and out of date it tends to take you down every narrow lane it can find and that includes ones with grass growing down the middle. I had set it for House of Dolls and there I was going down this lane in the middle of West Wales, I went past this place, I quickly stopped, after checking up and down the road to see if there were anymore houses nearby I parked up down the road and walked back.
To be honest, theres not a lot left but worth a look if passing. I have not seen any other photos from this place and did not know what to call it, but that was until I saw the carpet with camels on it pinned to a bedroom wall.
I also have no history on the place and it took me a hour or so to find it again on google maps.

Not that many but the rest are found here

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157645541026119/













































































That's al folks


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice find!
The fireplaces are lovely!


----------



## smiler (Jul 27, 2014)

Another nice one Mr Plan, Most Enjoyable, Thanks.


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 27, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Nice find!
> The fireplaces are lovely!



The big one was quite stunning and not a mark on it other than dust.


----------



## Badger (Jul 27, 2014)

Nice shots, stunning place. I like the landing and the Rayburn


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 27, 2014)

cracker that one!


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 27, 2014)

liking that muchly


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Jul 28, 2014)

Check out that washing machine! Interesting place


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Jul 28, 2014)

Really was worth the stop!! Like this alot  Nice set of pics


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 28, 2014)

You,ve got some great photos & the fire surrounds are ace, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jul 28, 2014)

Lovely job there Mr plan.


----------



## Zedstar (Jul 28, 2014)

What a fantastic find.... Where can I get my self the urban explorers sat nav ;-) 
Cheers bud


----------



## Silent Hill (Jul 28, 2014)

Great find. Cool place. 

Rural Wales and sat navs don't mix...... "You have reached your destination" Hang on a minute.....All I see is a field full of feckin Sheep!

Wales must have loads of hidden gems awaiting discovery


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 28, 2014)

blimey that''s in way better condition than I expected! You never know what you're going to get inside! 
Fantastic photo's! Cheers for sharing


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 28, 2014)

Silent Hill said:


> Great find. Cool place.
> 
> Rural Wales and sat navs don't mix...... "You have reached your destination" Hang on a minute.....All I see is a field full of feckin Sheep!
> 
> Wales must have loads of hidden gems awaiting discovery



ha ha I remember that one matey ... good days


----------



## cunningplan (Jul 28, 2014)

Judderman62 said:


> ha ha I remember that one matey ... good days



Get yourself a 10 year old Sony satnav without updates, many a time I'm in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Onmyown (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice one CP, photography is ace!


----------

